# Charters for Kids



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for a great holiday gift for your kids? Give them the gift of a sailing adventure! 
Spend three days and two starry nights aboard a 32'' yacht exploring the islands, coves, and bays of Lake Champlain in Vermont! You''ll learn how to sail, navigate, forecast weather systems, and so much more! Learn to sail with your friends on a yacht or learn small boat skills on a dinghy. Our US Sailing certified instructors use proven instructional techniques that allow you to gain the confidence and skills required to sail any small boat. Visit http://www.sailkids.com


----------

